# No Soccer OK for Trump Supporters



## justified (Aug 2, 2018)

Apparently Trump supporters no longer care if their kids play soccer or even go outside and breathe at all. But hey, when your main base is are a bunch of rich dicks who can pay for private indoor facilities for their kids to play sports, or a bunch of coal miners who are too busy and sick to care if their kids go outside at all, then who cares about clean air standards? The president plays golf where the air is clean, and when he's not playing golf he's inside complaining or doing shady business deals. He doesn't need clean air. 

 Trump 2020 campaign slogan. 
"Moving Backwards."
"Grey Skies for our Children."
"Can't Breathe, No Problem. Watch TV."
"Don't believe in science, Screw You."
"Women for Trump, Do Me."
"America. Land of the Free... Free to Kill."


https://www.reuters.com/article/us-autos-emissions/white-house-to-propose-weaker-auto-emissions-rules-overriding-california-idUSKBN1KN1AD


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

I like, "Moving Backwards! We can make LA smog city once again!". I guess Trump wasn't watching when China had to clean up for the Olympics a few years back cars were banned, industrial plants shut down . . .

From 2008: Last summer, Du adds, the city conducted a dress rehearsal for the Olympic Games. It ordered one-third of the city's 3 million cars off the streets, which significantly reduced pollution.

Du says: https://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=18415235


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

justified said:


> Apparently Trump supporters no longer care if their kids play soccer or even go outside and breathe at all. But hey, when your main base is are a bunch of rich dicks who can pay for private indoor facilities for their kids to play sports, or a bunch of coal miners who are too busy and sick to care if their kids go outside at all, then who cares about clean air standards? The president plays golf where the air is clean, and when he's not playing golf he's inside complaining or doing shady business deals. He doesn't need clean air.
> 
> Trump 2020 campaign slogan.
> "Moving Backwards."
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I like, "Moving Backwards! We can make LA smog city once again!". I guess Trump wasn't watching when China had to clean up for the Olympics a few years back cars were banned, industrial plants shut down . . .
> 
> From 2008: Last summer, Du adds, the city conducted a dress rehearsal for the Olympic Games. It ordered one-third of the city's 3 million cars off the streets, which significantly reduced pollution.
> 
> Du says: https://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=18415235


NPR? Change the record.
How about we take those 10 million illegals off the street, out of CA and out of the country?
What would that do for Ca pollution?
No, it would be better to give the illegal bastard criminals Ca driver licenses to ruin the planet further.
Dummy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NPR? Change the record.
> How about we take those 10 million illegals off the street, out of CA and out of the country?
> What would that do for Ca pollution?
> No, it would be better to give the illegal bastard criminals Ca driver licenses to ruin the planet further.
> Dummy.


Crying in your pillow again I see. 10 million in California alone? So once again it's not the cars and their emissions that are at fault it's those behind the wheel . . . sounds familiar. Cuz Trump is never wrong, right Q boy?


----------



## justified (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


In denial much?


----------



## justified (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NPR? Change the record.
> How about we take those 10 million illegals off the street, out of CA and out of the country?
> What would that do for Ca pollution?
> No, it would be better to give the illegal bastard criminals Ca driver licenses to ruin the planet further.
> Dummy.


Nothing. Everyone breathes the same air. You and your kids and their friends. 
You're changing the subject from Trump catering to his base who doesn't believe in science or even smog, two real things that are not fake. 
If you want to get rid of the illegals, go after their employers who are paying them!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Crying in your pillow again I see. 10 million in California alone? So once again it's not the cars and their emissions that are at fault it's those behind the wheel . . . sounds familiar. Cuz Trump is never wrong, right Q boy?


If the illegal criminals weren't here the streets would be less congested, the public transportation wouldn't be necessary and I would be much happier because the air would be much cleaner.
If only we could get china and india to listen to you kooks.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

justified said:


> Nothing. Everyone breathes the same air. You and your kids and their friends.
> You're changing the subject from Trump catering to his base who doesn't believe in science or even smog, two real things that are not fake.
> If you want to get rid of the illegals, go after their employers who are paying them!


I am fine with that, what do you think about my bounty program for illegals?
$5.00 per left ear.
That would stop illegal immigration I bet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

justified said:


> In denial much?


No.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If the illegal criminals weren't here the streets would be less congested, the public transportation wouldn't be necessary and I would be much happier because the air would be much cleaner.
> If only we could get china and india to listen to you kooks.


While we go one way they go the other.

China's plans to deliver a green winter Olympics in 2022 stepped up a gear on Saturday with news of a deal to brand co-host Zhangjiakou as China's first 'energy transition city'.

Under a partnership struck with the International Renewable Energy Agency (IRENA) and the People's Government of Hebei Province, Zhangjiakou will develop a renewable energy roadmap, with the aim of generating at least 50 per cent of its power from renewable sources by 2020.

https://www.businessgreen.com/bg/news/3029137/first-for-sustainability-china-targets-low-carbon-winter-olympics


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am fine with that, what do you think about my bounty program for illegals?
> $5.00 per left ear.
> That would stop illegal immigration I bet.


You really are a troll and nothing more.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are a troll and nothing more.


OBVI.
You big dummy.
What is even worse than what I do for fun is you idiots being serious with all this Trump hate and snowflakeyness.
Man up you bitches.
Trump ain't going anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## justified (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If the illegal criminals weren't here the streets would be less congested, the public transportation wouldn't be necessary and I would be much happier because the air would be much cleaner.
> If only we could get china and india to listen to you kooks.


The legal US citizens on the buses and trains who are not minority (I'm talking about white people) including my kids who take the bus to school would disagree with you, you elitest, white trash fuck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> While we go one way they go the other.
> 
> China's plans to deliver a green winter Olympics in 2022 stepped up a gear on Saturday with news of a deal to brand co-host Zhangjiakou as China's first 'energy transition city'.
> 
> ...


And you believe the Chicoms?
What a tool you have become.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

justified said:


> The legal US citizens on the buses and trains who are not minority (I'm talking about white people) including my kids who take the bus to school would disagree with you, you elitest, white trash fuck.


Your kids take public transportation to school?


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am fine with that, what do you think about my bounty program for illegals?
> $5.00 per left ear.
> That would stop illegal immigration I bet.


You really have been showing what kind of person you are lately.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

espola said:


> You really have been showing what kind of person you are lately.


Lately?
Desperate times call for desperate measures.
That's why Trump was elected.


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> OBVI.
> You big dummy.
> What is even worse than what I do for fun is you idiots being serious with all this Trump hate and snowflakeyness.
> Man up you bitches.
> Trump ain't going anywhere anytime soon.


Please continue.


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lately?
> Desperate times call for desperate measures.
> That's why Trump was elected.


Is this feeling of "desperate" something new for you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And you believe the Chicoms?
> What a tool you have become.


WTF is a "Chicom"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

justified said:


> The legal US citizens on the buses and trains who are not minority (I'm talking about white people) including my kids who take the bus to school would disagree with you, you elitest, white trash fuck.


If the illegals weren't here they wouldn't be clogging up our streets and there would be no need to take public transportation for the most part.
Why are you getting so emotional about this fact?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Is this feeling of "desperate" something new for you?


No, kicked in around 2008.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your kids take public transportation to school?


Yes, many do, and no one needs a picture ID to purchase groceries either Trump-ass.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WTF is a "Chicom"?


Chinese Communist. You know, the red little yellow bastards.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, many do, and no one needs a picture ID to purchase groceries either Trump-ass.


So, justified in Husker du, just as I thought.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If the illegals weren't here they wouldn't be clogging up our streets and there would be no need to take public transportation for the most part.
> Why are you getting so emotional about this fact?


Will your kids pick vegetables? Wash dishes for minimum wage (or less in many cases)? We don't need to get rid of them we need to find a way to make them legal.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Chinese Communist. You know, the red little yellow bastards.


So a fear monger term from the past, like everything Trumpian. The Chinese are set to crush us.

https://www.focus-economics.com/blog/the-largest-economies-in-the-world


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, many do, and no one needs a picture ID to purchase groceries either Trump-ass.


I was wondering if the recent absence of plumber Ricky was because he got interned after he forgot his ID at the grocery store.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So a fear monger term from the past, like everything Trumpian. The Chinese are set to crush us.
> 
> https://www.focus-economics.com/blog/the-largest-economies-in-the-world


So lets quit wasting our money on illegal criminals.
Trump is balancing trade with China and all you can do is bitch?


----------



## justified (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your kids take public transportation to school?


In your little air-conditioned world where you take your kids everywhere and protect them everything, pay top dollar for club soccer because you can and because it looks good on their resume and you sound good at cocktail parties... yes... and sometimes the train too. Sometimes through "no fly zones" for racists like you... you know, Compton, Watts, etc. The only people I've taught my kids to be scared of is the troll in the room who can't stand up for him or herself, who later tweets something about you because they're too much of a pussy to stand up face to face... you know... guys like you who are weak and weak minded and blame others for everything that happens to them.


----------



## justified (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> OBVI.
> You big dummy.
> What is even worse than what I do for fun is you idiots being serious with all this Trump hate and snowflakeyness.
> Man up you bitches.
> Trump ain't going anywhere anytime soon.


Trump Supporters make jokes when they step over the line and their real feelings come out the wrong way, or they make an excuse. Oh hey, I called you out in a news article, but face to face we're good. Fake people.


----------



## justified (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So lets quit wasting our money on illegal criminals.
> Trump is balancing trade with China and all you can do is bitch?


Balance is done through diplomacy. Pretty soon people, normal people, who pay taxes, and voted for Trump, will start losing their jobs because no one is buying their product because Trump put a tariff on another product to create balance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

justified said:


> In your little air-conditioned world where you take your kids everywhere and protect them everything, pay top dollar for club soccer because you can and because it looks good on their resume and you sound good at cocktail parties... yes... and sometimes the train too. Sometimes through "no fly zones" for racists like you... you know, Compton, Watts, etc. The only people I've taught my kids to be scared of is the troll in the room who can't stand up for him or herself, who later tweets something about you because they're too much of a pussy to stand up face to face... you know... guys like you who are weak and weak minded and blame others for everything that happens to them.


Why do you have multiple screen names?
I call bullshit on your kids taking public busses to school.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

justified said:


> Balance is done through diplomacy. Pretty soon people, normal people, who pay taxes, and voted for Trump, will start losing their jobs because no one is buying their product because Trump put a tariff on another product to create balance.


So you think the USA should be taxed more than our trading partners?


----------



## justified (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you have multiple screen names?
> I call bullshit on your kids taking public busses to school.


Call it what you want.
And sometimes I let people who are not US Citizens drive them around. 
Let me guess, another snowflake called you out over the years and you can't believe there's more then one of us? It must be the same person? I wonder how many screen names you have, I always figured it was a multiple personality thing and all these trolls is just one nut job or a really good infiltrator.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

justified said:


> Balance is done through diplomacy. Pretty soon people, normal people, who pay taxes, and voted for Trump, will start losing their jobs because no one is buying their product because Trump put a tariff on another product to create balance.


You see what happened to Obama and his diplomacy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

justified said:


> Call it what you want.
> And sometimes I let people who are not US Citizens drive them around.
> Let me guess, another snowflake called you out over the years and you can't believe there's more then one of us? It must be the same person? I wonder how many screen names you have, I always figured it was a multiple personality thing and all these trolls is just one nut job or a really good infiltrator.


Nope, there is only one Law and Order Sheriff Joe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

justified said:


> Balance is done through diplomacy. Pretty soon people, normal people, who pay taxes, and voted for Trump, will start losing their jobs because no one is buying their product because Trump put a tariff on another product to create balance.


Is that what you are hoping for? Predicting?
Why not let Trump do his thing, just like we let Obama do his?
Do you think you know more about these things than Trump?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

justified said:


> Trump Supporters make jokes when they step over the line and their real feelings come out the wrong way, or they make an excuse. Oh hey, I called you out in a news article, but face to face we're good. Fake people.


What line?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You see what happened to Obama and his diplomacy.


What was that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What was that?


We got butt fucked by the world.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We got butt fucked by the world.


How's that, I'm sure you can provide details.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How's that, I'm sure you can provide details.


Iranian deal for one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Iranian deal for one.


Nutter fallacy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutter fallacy.



In its annual “Country Reports on Terrorism” released Wednesday, the State Department said Iran was the planet’s “foremost” state sponsor of terrorism in 2016, a dubious distinction the country has held for many years. It said Iran was firm in its backing of anti-Israel groups as well as proxies that have destabilized already devastating conflicts in Iraq, Syria and Yemen. It also said Iran continued to recruit in Afghanistan and Pakistan for Shiite militia members to fight in Syria and Iraq. And, it said Iranian support for Lebanon’s Hezbollah movement was unchanged.

In terms of non-state actors, the report said the Islamic State group was responsible for more attacks and deaths than any other group in 2016, and was seeking to widen its operations particularly as it lost territory in Iraq and Syria. It carried out 20 percent more attacks in Iraq in 2016 compared with 2015, and its affiliates struck in more than 20 countries, according to the report. Iran has been designated a “state sponsor of terrorism” by the State Department and subjected to a variety of U.S. sanctions since 1984, and many of the activities outlined in the report are identical to those detailed in previous reports. But, this year’s finding comes as the Trump administration moves to toughen its stance against Iran. The administration is expected to complete a full review of its policy on Iran next month.

https://www.pbs.org/newshour/world/iran-still-top-state-sponsor-terrorism-u-s-report-says


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> In its annual “Country Reports on Terrorism” released Wednesday, the State Department said Iran was the planet’s “foremost” state sponsor of terrorism in 2016, a dubious distinction the country has held for many years. It said Iran was firm in its backing of anti-Israel groups as well as proxies that have destabilized already devastating conflicts in Iraq, Syria and Yemen. It also said Iran continued to recruit in Afghanistan and Pakistan for Shiite militia members to fight in Syria and Iraq. And, it said Iranian support for Lebanon’s Hezbollah movement was unchanged.
> 
> In terms of non-state actors, the report said the Islamic State group was responsible for more attacks and deaths than any other group in 2016, and was seeking to widen its operations particularly as it lost territory in Iraq and Syria. It carried out 20 percent more attacks in Iraq in 2016 compared with 2015, and its affiliates struck in more than 20 countries, according to the report. Iran has been designated a “state sponsor of terrorism” by the State Department and subjected to a variety of U.S. sanctions since 1984, and many of the activities outlined in the report are identical to those detailed in previous reports. But, this year’s finding comes as the Trump administration moves to toughen its stance against Iran. The administration is expected to complete a full review of its policy on Iran next month.
> 
> https://www.pbs.org/newshour/world/iran-still-top-state-sponsor-terrorism-u-s-report-says


Don't bother husker with facts from one of his own sources, he will just lie and make excuses.


----------



## justified (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Iranian deal for one.


Everyone knows Iran is the worst actor in the world with the exception of North Korea. But pulling out of the deal was just political BS to appease Trump hardliners who are pro Israel to the core. With the Iran deal we had monitoring. By pulling out of the deal we have nothing. The smokescreen you fall for as a Trump supporter is frightening. What happened with North Korea in Singapore was a joke. Nothing was agreed upon. It was just a chance for Trump to stand for a photo opportunity. As normal, he did not ask hard questions, just like with all world leaders he meets with. He didn't ask any critical questions, same as what happens with Putin. We know N. Korea is still producing weapons, but we have no deal established. Trump says he makes deals. 

News flash. Trump breaks and pulls out of deals. He doesn't make deals. His real estate deals are arm twisting messes. Trump does not govern, he signs memorandums that his supporters love because they too are not smart enough to understand politics. 

With North Korea we have nothing to go on. With Iran we now have no monitoring. We are in isolation from the rest of the world due to tariffs and trash talk to everyone besides us. For some ass reason you follow along with, this is a good thing. We are now more and more a joke to the rest of the world, and as is already happening they will stop buying our goods due to tariffs and they will not deal with us politically because of Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> In its annual “Country Reports on Terrorism” released Wednesday, the State Department said Iran was the planet’s “foremost” state sponsor of terrorism in 2016, a dubious distinction the country has held for many years. It said Iran was firm in its backing of anti-Israel groups as well as proxies that have destabilized already devastating conflicts in Iraq, Syria and Yemen. It also said Iran continued to recruit in Afghanistan and Pakistan for Shiite militia members to fight in Syria and Iraq. And, it said Iranian support for Lebanon’s Hezbollah movement was unchanged.
> 
> In terms of non-state actors, the report said the Islamic State group was responsible for more attacks and deaths than any other group in 2016, and was seeking to widen its operations particularly as it lost territory in Iraq and Syria. It carried out 20 percent more attacks in Iraq in 2016 compared with 2015, and its affiliates struck in more than 20 countries, according to the report. Iran has been designated a “state sponsor of terrorism” by the State Department and subjected to a variety of U.S. sanctions since 1984, and many of the activities outlined in the report are identical to those detailed in previous reports. But, this year’s finding comes as the Trump administration moves to toughen its stance against Iran. The administration is expected to complete a full review of its policy on Iran next month.
> 
> https://www.pbs.org/newshour/world/iran-still-top-state-sponsor-terrorism-u-s-report-says


And? Isn't that the one country we most want to have a deal with that limits their nuclear capabilities?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

justified said:


> Everyone knows Iran is the worst actor in the world with the exception of North Korea. But pulling out of the deal was just political BS to appease Trump hardliners who are pro Israel to the core. With the Iran deal we had monitoring. By pulling out of the deal we have nothing. The smokescreen you fall for as a Trump supporter is frightening. What happened with North Korea in Singapore was a joke. Nothing was agreed upon. It was just a chance for Trump to stand for a photo opportunity. As normal, he did not ask hard questions, just like with all world leaders he meets with. He didn't ask any critical questions, same as what happens with Putin. We know N. Korea is still producing weapons, but we have no deal established. Trump says he makes deals.
> 
> News flash. Trump breaks and pulls out of deals. He doesn't make deals. His real estate deals are arm twisting messes. Trump does not govern, he signs memorandums that his supporters love because they too are not smart enough to understand politics.
> 
> With North Korea we have nothing to go on. With Iran we now have no monitoring. We are in isolation from the rest of the world due to tariffs and trash talk to everyone besides us. For some ass reason you follow along with, this is a good thing. We are now more and more a joke to the rest of the world, and as is already happening they will stop buying our goods due to tariffs and they will not deal with us politically because of Trump.


Trump is afraid to support democracy and spread American ideals like all other presidents have. Trump shrinks when confronted by an adversary, yet somehow perks up when talking behind the back of allies. "Oh, I didn't say that, that's fake news, I think you are the greatest Thersea May!" . . . and then shrinks again when confronted. He's a pussy like his supporters, afraid of women and children, pitiful.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

justified said:


> Everyone knows Iran is the worst actor in the world with the exception of North Korea. But pulling out of the deal was just political BS to appease Trump hardliners who are pro Israel to the core. With the Iran deal we had monitoring. By pulling out of the deal we have nothing. The smokescreen you fall for as a Trump supporter is frightening. What happened with North Korea in Singapore was a joke. Nothing was agreed upon. It was just a chance for Trump to stand for a photo opportunity. As normal, he did not ask hard questions, just like with all world leaders he meets with. He didn't ask any critical questions, same as what happens with Putin. We know N. Korea is still producing weapons, but we have no deal established. Trump says he makes deals.
> 
> News flash. Trump breaks and pulls out of deals. He doesn't make deals. His real estate deals are arm twisting messes. Trump does not govern, he signs memorandums that his supporters love because they too are not smart enough to understand politics.
> 
> With North Korea we have nothing to go on. With Iran we now have no monitoring. We are in isolation from the rest of the world due to tariffs and trash talk to everyone besides us. For some ass reason you follow along with, this is a good thing. We are now more and more a joke to the rest of the world, and as is already happening they will stop buying our goods due to tariffs and they will not deal with us politically because of Trump.


I guess you didn't see the 55 caskets of American Soldier remains Kim sent our way. I know you are anti-American but real Americans like that sort of thing.
So, you don't trust NK, but you trust Iran? Have you read the details of the Iran deal?
Trumps signs memorandums to get us out of the messes Obama put us in with his memorandums.
You are one sad, dumb, fuck.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2018)

justified said:


> Apparently Trump supporters no longer care if their kids play soccer or even go outside and breathe at all. But hey, when your main base is are a bunch of rich dicks who can pay for private indoor facilities for their kids to play sports, or a bunch of coal miners who are too busy and sick to care if their kids go outside at all, then who cares about clean air standards? The president plays golf where the air is clean, and when he's not playing golf he's inside complaining or doing shady business deals. He doesn't need clean air.
> 
> Trump 2020 campaign slogan.
> "Moving Backwards."
> ...




*Bravo....*

*You've accomplished to:*

*A. Identify yourself as a 400 lb chair breaker who slobbers while spewing Liberal hate instead of watching*
*their offspring play.*
*B. Make yourself an open season target on this Forum....Don't cry on the forum, save it for elsewhere you*
*spineless maggot...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump shrinks when confronted by an adversary, yet somehow perks up when talking behind the back of allies. "Oh, I didn't say that, that's fake news, I think you are the greatest Thersea May!" . . . and then shrinks again when confronted.


Tell that to Hillary.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump is afraid to support democracy and spread American ideals like all other presidents have. Trump shrinks when confronted by an adversary, yet somehow perks up when talking behind the back of allies. "Oh, I didn't say that, that's fake news, I think you are the greatest Thersea May!" . . . and then shrinks again when confronted. He's a pussy like his supporters, afraid of women and children, pitiful.


*You and Justafriedbrain are on the same miserable team I see, when did you transfer*
*to the " Rumpnuzzling Ramblers ".....I hear the coach on that team has a history of*
*lurking around the east side bathhouses of Chicago, his assistant ...hmmm I think he*
*is refereed to as " Creepy Uncle Joe " ...*
*Might want to get a Live scan on both of those guys. I wouldn't let an Afghanistan goat*
*play on that team....There sanctioning body is the Democrats, you know the ones who*
*have a Lowlife team by the name of " KKK ", they practice at burning crosses and torching*
*houses of opposing teams that Win all the time.*

*It's not to late to transfer back to a TRUTHFUL TEAM that plays with Honor and Respect !*

*You will have to go thru an intensive two week detox period though.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess you didn't see the 55 caskets of American Soldier remains Kim sent our way. I know you are anti-American but real Americans like that sort of thing.
> So, you don't trust NK, but you trust Iran? Have you read the details of the Iran deal?
> Trumps signs memorandums to get us out of the messes Obama put us in with his memorandums.
> You are one sad, dumb, fuck.


Sucker.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sucker.


*Is that what you do to pay the fees on your new team.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell that to Hillary.


Yeah, he can stalk women . . . especially those his family has been friendly with for the last 30 years.

Funny thing is Trump had, and displayed, such a misunderstanding of basic, fundamental policy knowledge that all he had was stalking . . . and oh yeah lying.

http://www.funnyordie.com/articles/0c1140eacc/danny-elfman-composed-an-original-horror-movie-score-for-trump-stalking-hillary-at-the-debate?_cc=__d___&_ccid=7e737c83-42f9-4e26-b51f-fa9754b909b6

 . . . and Hillary nailed it!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, he can stalk women . . . especially those his family has been friendly with for the last 30 years.
> 
> Funny thing is Trump had, and displayed, such a misunderstanding of basic, fundamental policy knowledge that all he had was stalking . . . and oh yeah lying.
> 
> ...


Just win baby.
Anything to keep Hillary and Billy boy out of the Whitehouse.
Besides, look at all the good things Trump is doing.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2018)

justified said:


> Everyone knows Iran is the worst actor in the world with the exception of North Korea. But pulling out of the deal was just political BS to appease Trump hardliners who are pro Israel to the core. With the Iran deal we had monitoring. By pulling out of the deal we have nothing. The smokescreen you fall for as a Trump supporter is frightening. What happened with North Korea in Singapore was a joke. Nothing was agreed upon. It was just a chance for Trump to stand for a photo opportunity. As normal, he did not ask hard questions, just like with all world leaders he meets with. He didn't ask any critical questions, same as what happens with Putin. We know N. Korea is still producing weapons, but we have no deal established. Trump says he makes deals.
> 
> News flash. Trump breaks and pulls out of deals. He doesn't make deals. His real estate deals are arm twisting messes. Trump does not govern, he signs memorandums that his supporters love because they too are not smart enough to understand politics.
> 
> With North Korea we have nothing to go on. With Iran we now have no monitoring. We are in isolation from the rest of the world due to tariffs and trash talk to everyone besides us. For some ass reason you follow along with, this is a good thing. We are now more and more a joke to the rest of the world, and as is already happening they will stop buying our goods due to tariffs and they will not deal with us politically because of Trump.



*Awww....another long messy hate fest.*



*I hear you and Rodent play midfield backwards in the hopes*
*of receiving a slimy slippery butt pickle kick from your homeclub*
*scrimmage opponents the Democratic Donkeys......*
*They play Adam Schiff and Chuck Schumer as forward feelers...*
*Both have a " Nasty " left foot covered in well documented scum....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WTF is a "Chicom"?


This is the fuck what a chicom is,
*China Forces All Religious Buildings to Fly Communist Flag...*


----------



## justified (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is the fuck what a chicom is,
> *China Forces All Religious Buildings to Fly Communist Flag...*


It's China, you dick. It's not a democracy, that kind of stuff is to be expected. The Chinese government will take out your house to build a freeway, no questions asked. It's China. 
But this is America, land of the free... until now under Trump. Land of the free... free to discriminate.
Ever visited a country with one religion? Here's a hint. Everyone else is screwed. 

https://www.nbcnews.com/think/opinion/jeff-sessions-religious-liberty-task-force-part-dangerous-christian-nationalist-ncna895941


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

justified said:


> It's China, you dick. It's not a democracy, that kind of stuff is to be expected. The Chinese government will take out your house to build a freeway, no questions asked. It's China.
> But this is America, land of the free... until now under Trump. Land of the free... free to discriminate.
> Ever visited a country with one religion? Here's a hint. Everyone else is screwed.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/think/opinion/jeff-sessions-religious-liberty-task-force-part-dangerous-christian-nationalist-ncna895941


Hey, why are you so emotional? You're the dumbass who asked what a chicom is.
I am just educating you.
You are welcome.
More to come.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

Whereas most people (hereinafter referred to as, “normals”) have a universal understanding that facts should generally be accepted true until disproven, Trump supporters see scientists, doctors, reporters, historians, mathematicians, statisticians, and economists, not as arbiters of fact and fiction, but as partisan hacks, all on George Soros’ payroll, spewing anti-Trump lies, designed to make America crummy, again.

Therefore, any presentation of factual information to a Trump supporter will instantly trigger a massive reflexive recoil, as though you’ve just tossed an angry rattlesnake in his lap. His response will be instantaneous, indignantly pointing out the Soros connection that you missed, and laughing out loud (LOL’ing) at your childish naivety and lack of understanding the real world. Using facts is not only a no-win tactic, we normals actually lose the argument because, obviously, we’re chumps who don’t understand what’s really going on.

The second rule of talking sense to Trump supporters is that you cannot discuss Trump’s promises or policies and how they will adversely affect the Trump supporters. We normals see Trump’s signature health care and tax bills, and his billionaire, CEO, banker, and corporate lobbyist cabinet picks, for what they are, political tools designed to help the wealthy and their corporations, at the expense of the poor and middle classes. We see his many broken promises and outright reversals as meaningless campaign rhetoric intended to sucker voters into thinking Trump really cared about their tiny little lives. But Trump supporters don’t really know, much less, understand what his policies are. Heck, even Trump doesn’t know what they are, admitting last week: “I don’t stand by anything.”

To his supporters, Trump truly moves in mysterious ways. No matter the travail, they remain ever faithful, wearing their inexplicable steadfastness as a badge of honor. Biblical Job didn’t get an explanation from God for all his heartaches, so why should they be so presumptuous?

talking-sense-to-trump-supporters


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey, why are you so emotional? You're the dumbass who asked what a chicom is.
> I am just educating you.
> You are welcome.
> More to come.


Are you Q?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Are you Q?


What does that mean?


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does that mean?


Don't play dumb.  It's in your news channel.

Are you Q?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Don't play dumb.  It's in your news channel.
> 
> Are you Q?


Why doesn't anyone want to tell me what it means?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

*Ethnic cleansing makes a comeback — in China*





by Josh Rogin Columnist August 2 at 7:29 PM Email the author


If ethnic cleansing takes place in China and nobody is able to hear it, does it make a sound? That’s what millions of Muslims inside the People’s Republic are asking as they watch the Chinese government expand a network of internment camps and systematic human rights abuses designed to stamp out their peoples’ religion and culture.

Since last year, hundreds of thousands — and perhaps millions — of innocent Uighurs and other ethnic minorities in the Xinjiang region in northwest China have been unjustly arrested and imprisoned in what the Chinese government calls “political re-education camps.” Thousands have disappeared. There are credible reports of torture and death among the prisoners. The government says it is fighting “terrorism” and “religious extremism.” Uighurs say they are resisting a campaign to crush religious and cultural freedom in China. The international community has largely reacted with silence.

Horrific as they are, the camps constitute just one part of Beijing’s effort. The government has destroyed thousands of religious buildings. It has banned long beards and many Muslim names. People are forced to eat pork against their beliefs. The Chinese government’s persecution of innocents continues even after their death. Crematoria are being built to literally extinguish the Uighur funeral tradition, which insists on burials


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> Don't play dumb.  It's in your news channel.
> 
> Are you Q?


I think that is a part of the deal when you get the secret decoder ring, don't admit you know anything.


----------



## justified (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Ethnic cleansing makes a comeback — in China*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since when do you care about ethnic cleansing? The Trump Administration is doing that now by cracking down on muslims in the same way. Part of being American is being critical of our own government. What you're doing is the opposite by ignoring the facts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2018)

justified said:


> Since when do you care about ethnic cleansing? The Trump Administration is doing that now by cracking down on muslims in the same way. Part of being American is being critical of our own government. What you're doing is the opposite by ignoring the facts.


It is ok if it is muslims that want to destroy our country and that is probably most of them.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why doesn't anyone want to tell me what it means?


I thought so.  Q never admits his identity.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2018)

justified said:


> Since when do you care about ethnic cleansing? The Trump Administration is doing that now by cracking down on muslims in the same way. Part of being American is being critical of our own government. What you're doing is the opposite by ignoring the facts.


Blaming others for their own perceived personal struggles is what some people have been convinced is right. They have always been there grumbling about the government, minorities, intellectuals, etc. Trump, being the oopurtunist he is, simply co-opted that sentiment and brought those people out to the forefront. Some of their gripes are legitimately based and others are so far fetched that us looking from the outside can't believe they see them as true. But the Pied Piper is leading them there.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2018)

espola said:


> I was wondering if the recent absence of plumber Ricky was because he got interned after he forgot his ID at the grocery store.


Perhaps the laughter got to be too much for him.  His last post was "Goo -goo-gaa-gaa." and his website is listed as "Parked" by GoDaddy.


----------



## nononono (Aug 3, 2018)

justified said:


> It's China, you dick. It's not a democracy, that kind of stuff is to be expected. The Chinese government will take out your house to build a freeway, no questions asked. It's China.
> But this is America, land of the free... until now under Trump. Land of the free... free to discriminate.
> Ever visited a country with one religion? Here's a hint. Everyone else is screwed.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/think/opinion/jeff-sessions-religious-liberty-task-force-part-dangerous-christian-nationalist-ncna895941


*Yep....land of the FREE and we will discriminate against the Chicoms.....*
*When they want to play fair, so will we.....*
*In America we fly " Old Glory " Flags freely .....*
*Now what Beoooootch...*


----------

